# my diary: Gotta gain weight!!!



## ectomorph141 (Jan 17, 2003)

*my diary: I am already gaining weight!!!*

I have never had a diary before but I will try it anyway. Here is the begining of my 3 month adventure. I will be done on April 3rd. I am too small and need to bulk up!!!  Its all about building mass. I realize I will probable gain some fat too, but im not worried. I don't even care if I loose some of my 6 pac abs. I want to be bigger  in my chest, arms and legs. I want to gain as much weight as possible. I will probably do a cut diet in my last 2 weeks to try to clean my self up a bit.  We will see how it goes. I have posted a couple pics in the pic section. 

Im kinda nervous,   monday is going to be my first weigh in since I started this mass building diet.   I figured I would go 2 weeks before I hopped on the scale again.

I weigh myself right in the morning w/o any clothes or shoes on.   

1/6/03---141#
1/20/03--151# I gained 10#in 2 weeks!!!!
1/27/03--152
2/3/03---156# 
2/10/03--160# I gained 19# in 5 weeks!!!
2/17/03--160
2/24/03--163# I gained 22# in 7 weeks..
3/3/03---164
3/10/03--164# ut oh not gaining anymore
3/17/03--???
3/24/03--???
3/31/03--???
I will start weighing myself every monday  from now on.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2003)

Good luck.
How tall are you?
How much are you looking to gain in 3 months?
How many calories a day are you consuming?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 17, 2003)

Ecto...as you know I have been following your posts but I have to ask...why did you only get a 3 month gym pass?  Why not expand your goals to include a weight gain over the next 6 months or so and then see where you are.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 17, 2003)

P-funk
I am 5'9" tall. I hope to gain 10# muscle minimum-hopefully a lot more. Still working on my diet for calorie consumption. approx 3,000 calories and 200-300 protein.  Thanks to everyone that has helped me in here I improved my diet. I am still working on it and will post another version of it on monday with my weight results.
Fit Freak
By far you have been the most helpful person in here (I thank everyone else too)  I am still tweaking my diet and rearanging how I eat. Your ideas have been so helpful.  The reason I only got the 3 month membership is because my main hobbie consists of cars, trucks,.......  I drag race,  mud run, go to the dunes and all my hobbies consist of the warm weather.  The dragstrip opens in April and I must be there. I want to run my 69 camaro to see what it will run.  According to your profile you like cars so I assume you can understand what I am saying.  I am a summer/outside person.  It would kill me to work out in the gym when it is 85% outside and perfectly sunny.  I will also be working 55 hours a week where I am at and there is no way I will be able to make it to the gym in time to work out.  Please don't hate me.  I would love to look like you.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2003)

3,000 cals sounds good.  It sounds like you have a real fast metabolism so you might even be able to bumop that up.  But that sounds like a good starting point.  Try that and see if you are consistenly gaining each week.  IF you aren't you'll know what to do.

I would lean closer to the 300g of protien than the 200g.  You can probably get even more protien than that if you are bulking.  Make sure you consume lots of quality carbs also.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 17, 2003)

P-Funk
Yeah I plan on leaning toward the 300.  I think I might be over that.  I have to add up my new diet.  MY newly suggested breakfast is up there qhite a bit in cals and proteins. I eat:

1/2 cup oatmeal 
2/3 cup powered milk
2 eggs 
2 cups of 2% milk
multivitamin 

This new breakfast puts me around 670 calories and 49g of protein. Yeah it makes my old cereal breakfast a complete joke.  I hope this isn't too much in one meal. If it is I will just dump the powdered milk. I thought about some of those protein pancakes once in a while.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Ecto....

As for the reasonaing behind the 3 month membership...well...I see what you're saying but there are alternatives.  If you make good progress only to quit for the summer you will end up just where you started.  Instead, I would utilize the knowledge on the board to find a way to decrease your training time once spring hits while still keeping your workouts effective.  You may want to think about some sort of 3-day split or even circuit training 3 days per week...something to at least maintain over the spring/summer.  That way next fall if/when you hit it hard again you'll be able to make additional improvements instead of playing the catch-up game!

Making changes to your body will take time and comittment and if you truly want it you will have to find a way to make some sacrifices.  it isn't easy but you CAN do it...you seem very enthusiastic.

As for that breakfast....I would make some changes...why?

I think it is low on quality carbs and quality protein...and very high in dairy products.  I would try something like this:

2 Eggs and 4 Egg Whites (this will give you some additional quality protein)
2/3 Cup Oatmeal (some additional quality carbs)
Apple...medium size (more carbs and vitamins/mineral...and fiber)
12oz. Glass of Milk...I would drink skim

Nutritional breakdown (approx)

Protein 50
Carbs 75
Fat 15
Calories 535

Keep the multi-vitamin/mineral.

AND...3000 calories....I would also consider increasing this to about 3500 if you're a true hardgainer.  If you find you're gaining too much fat at that caloric level simply make a refinement and drop the cals a bit.  I would try for a solid 1-2 lb weight gain per week.  Obviously that will not all be muscle...you will lose some of the 6-pack but you can always cut up later to get it back.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 17, 2003)

One more thing...why don't you post your diet plan that you have worked out in one complete post...it will give a better big picture on how things look.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 17, 2003)

Fit Freak
I also forgot to mention that in the summer I do a lot of physical work. I am hoping that will keep me in decent shape for the summer so when I hit the gym again next year It won't be so hard. I know no matter what I will loose a lot but hopefully I can keep the bulk I gain. Well here is a (basic) idea of my diet plan.  I haven't added it up yet. I expand it every day. Seems like when I am happy with something-  I read something in here that makes me change it again. 

6:00am(still changing with Fit Freaks help)
-2/3 cup oatmeal
-2 eggs (2eggs 4 whites eventually)
-12oz glass of milk(why skim??)
-apple
-multivitamin

9:00am
-protein shake(2 scoops=44g of protein)
-2/3 cup powered milk(mixed with shake)
-1/2 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup fruit

12:00pm
-6oz steak(chicken,pork,tuna... will be rotated)
-1 1/2 cup brown rice(or something like sweet potatos????)
-1/2 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup fruit
-2/3 cup dry milk
-1 piece of bread

3:00
-1 potato
-1 slice of cheese w/ little butter
-2 eggs
-2/3 cup powered milk
-1 slice of bread

5:00 (pre-workout)
-1 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup fruit
-1 tbsp beanut butter

7:45 (post w/o)
-5g creatine 
-2 scoops protein shake
-2/3 powered milk
-banana
-flax seed oil

9:30 (usually later)
-6oz steak (or something similar)
-1 1/2 brown rice
-2/3 cup powered milk
-12 oz milk

-oh yeah at least 2 huge glasses of water between every meal. Easily over a gallon a day. 
-I will also get some celery and other vegies in there 

Ok this is a basic run down of what I have so far. Do you recommend raisins or anything else? I really need to have a solid complete layout by the end of this weekend.  The local store had 8oz of flax for $8 seems steep.  I leave work at 5:00 tonight and wont be able check your replies until monday. 
T/y again Fit Freak and P-funk


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 20, 2003)

*BIG NEWS!!!!! I GAINED WEIGHT!!!*

1/20/03 Ist weigh in since I started 2 weeks ago.

I have been loosing weight for 7 years.  I eat a lot too but could never gain ever. As I mentioned above I decided to weight myself after 2 weeks.  Before I got on the scale I told myself not to expect much,  I might even loose weight with all the weight lifting I have been doing. Well I got on the scale this morning and I couldn't believe my eyes!!!!   IN 2 WEEKS I GAINED *10 POUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!*  WOW!!!!!    The most amazing thing is I can't find the fat anywhere. I know it is somewhere but it is hiding really good.  I thought I would start loosing my abs due to the weight but actually my abs are getting even better than the pic I posted 2 weeks ago in here. I don't even work them. I didn't think I would see that weight gain in 3 months. I started calling everyone. No-one believed me. Everyone was so excited that they started laughing so hard. 
    I have a new level of enthusiasm and confidence now.   I really never thought I would gain 10 pounds--ever.   This is going to help give me the extra motivation to push myself even harder. Sorry if I babbled on too much but if you are a hardgainer you can understand why I am sooooo excited.      Thank you everyone who has helped me.  I want to especially thank Fit Freak for my diet plan that obviously worked.


----------



## lina (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow! Excellent results just for 2 weeks! I would even dream to get that much in 1 yr!



Are you taking any supps?


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 20, 2003)

T/Y lina.  Yeah I can't believe it myself at all.  I am afraid the scale is broke or something.  The only supps I take are what I listed in my diet. 
-5g creatine a day
-(2) protein shakes a day


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 20, 2003)

I added up my calorie and protein intake and it is way too high in my opinion now.    I will deduct and move a few things around to keep the calories and protein coming in at around the same amount per meal instead of some at one meal and a lot at another meal.  I will post the new list once I rearange it again.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 20, 2003)

I think the diet plan looks good but I would drop the slices of bread.  I don't think you need it and it's not the most nutritiously dense food choice anyway.  Other than that it looks like your protein intake is good and overall calories should be where you need.

Now just make sure you stick with it and wait at least a month before you try and dramatic reductions or further increases.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 27, 2003)

Here is my recent diet layout.

1/27/03

6:00am
-3/4 cup oatmeal
-2 eggs (2eggs 4 whites eventually)
-12oz glass of milk(why skim??)
-1/8 cup raisins to help bulk up
-multivitamin

9:00am
-protein shake(2 scoops=44g of protein)
-2/3 cup powered milk(mixed with shake)
-1/2 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup fruit
-1 apple

12:00pm
-6oz steak(chicken,pork,tuna... will be rotated)
-1 1/2 cup brown rice(or something like sweet potatos????)
-1/2 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup fruit


2:45-----------------------------------OR-------- 2:45
-1 potato----------------------------------------1 can tuna sandwich
-1 slice of cheese w/ little butter--------------12oz milk
-2 eggs-------------------------------------------piece of fruit
-2/3 cup powered milk------------------------2 eggs(mixed into tuna)
-1/2 cup cottage cheese---------------------cheese,tomato,.......
-1/2 cup fruit

4:45 (pre-workout)
-1/2 cup cottage cheese
-1/2 cup fruit
-2 tbsp NATURAL beanut butter

7:45 (post w/o)
-5g creatine 
-2 scoops protein shake
-2/3 powered milk
-banana
-flax seed oil(IS IT OK TO TAKE IT POST W/O?)

9:30 (usually later)
-6oz steak (or something similar)
-1 1/2 brown rice
-2/3 cup powered milk
-12 oz milk

My 2:45 meal really sucks and I need a different plan for it.  Please help.  I am tired of the potato.  Mabey I should try a sweet potato instead. The powdered milk at 2:45 isn't working either.   I was thinking about having a tuna sandwich.   Not sure please Help!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 27, 2003)

I would ALWAYS recommend sweet potato over regular potatos anyway.  Try a tuna sandwich on whole wheat with some cheese, lettuce and tomato,etc., a glass of milk, and a piece of fruit.  That should do the trick and will also be convenient for a meal on the go since it's a mid-day meal.  Sometimes convenience is important too and variety is another concept to keep in mind...especially when you're thinking long-term.

YES...flax is OK post w/o.

I like the addition of some raisins in the morning...you can have a few more IMO...spread them over the oatmeal....TASTY!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 27, 2003)

> Try a tuna sandwich on whole wheat with some cheese, lettuce and tomato,etc., a glass of milk, and a piece of fruit.


WOW my mouth is watering!!!   That sounds a lot better than my pathetic meal. I will rotate that into the 2:45 meal for a great change. My tastbuds will be thankful.

I will throw more rasins in there then.  That breakfast is a gut blower. I am so full by the time I am done-lol Thanks again FitFreak.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ive gained 19 pounds so far in 5 weeks and here are some of my pics.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15080&highlight=pounds


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW...breakfast is a gut buster...good...that's a sign you're making it one of you're largest meals...which it should be.

Nice work...checked the pics...see my reply


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 17, 2003)

Last week was an experimental week with my diet. I tHought I would cut some calories and try a few different thigs so I don't gain so much.  I did really good with eating this weekend but I did terrible drinking enough water.  I knew all this weight gain would slow down eventually so im not too shocked.  I weighed in today and I didn't gain anything in a week.  At least I didn't loose any weight,  that would be depressing. So this week I am going to return to eating the exact same amount of calories and protein like I usually do. I am quite confident I will put on a few more pounds by next week if I go back to eating like I was.  This was a valuable learning experience for me.  I now know that I wasn't taking in too many calories or protein.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 17, 2003)

What made you decide to cut back on calories/protein for a week...you're not losing your cuts yet your gaining size...did someone tell you something different from what we've been recommending or was it just something you came up with on your won.

Experimenting is good...but the advice you'll get here is oftern tried and true...the more consistent you are the better your gains should be.  

Go back to the higher cal diet and watch yourself grow again...cheers...FF


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 17, 2003)

It was just to test myself.  I was just wondering if I could still gain the weight if I cut a FEW calories. I tried this the week prior and I still gained 4 lbs in 1 week. Now I KNOW I have to keep eating the same amount. I am just surprised on how much I eat.  It didn't help any that I didn't consume the proper amount of water I was supposed to.  That was my own fault.  I just didn't drink enough water at all over the weekend- no excuse!!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 17, 2003)

I also forgot to mention that I was starting to get quite tired and it seemed like I was loosing my energy. It also felt like my stomach was constantly bloated to the point I couldn't hold it in anymore. 
I am back on track now and the results will show next week.     Keep in mind I have still gained 19 pounds total!!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 26, 2003)

I never posted my measurements from when I started.  Here they are.

1/6/03 
Height approx 5' 9"
Weight 141lbs
Bicept flexed-12 1/4"
Bicept flacid- 11 3/8"
Forearm-11 1/2"
Chest-35 7/8"
Waist-31"
Leg-19 1/2"
calf 14"

These are all the measurements I got before I started training. I kept a diary of every weight I lifted from the beginning until today. I only had it wrote down and didn't want to loose it.  I will post my new measurements when I am done in another month or so.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

FitFreak or anyone I am not gaining any more weight but I am still getting stronger.  Need some more ideas.  This is my last month too so I don't know if I should think about doing a cut at the end or if I should just keep trying to bulk up. Could you help??
Here are some updated measurements for my 2 months:

3/6/03 
Height approx 5' 9"
Weight 164lbs
Bicept flexed-14"
Bicept flacid- 11 1/2"
Forearm-12 ??"
Chest-40"
Waist-32"
Leg-22??"
calf 15"
The post above this one has my begining measurements


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2003)

Hows your body fat? 
Youve made some really good gains, if your body fat is still low, i'd keep bulking.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

I still have my abs so I am assuming that my bodyfat is the same or very close.  I guess I should post pics but I don't think I am much different than my 1 month pics. I have only gained about 8 pounds since then


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 12, 2003)

You've only been bilking for a couple months...IMHO you're definately not reading for a cut...go at least another couple months at an absolute minimum.

If the weight gain has slow3ed or virtually stopped you need to make a caloric adjustment.  Remember that as you add muscle your body requires more calories just to maintain weight.  Try adding another 300-500 calories daily to keep the gains coming.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

> You've only been bilking for a couple months...IMHO you're definately not reading for a cut...go at least another couple months at an absolute minimum.


This is my last month Fit.   Im not sure if you remember but I had stated in the begining that I could only w/o for 3 months. I will be done on April 6th for sure.  So I guess I will keep bulking.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 12, 2003)

What do you suggest I increase for the caloric increase?    Steak, protien shake, milk, rice ??????   Or just a little of everything?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 12, 2003)

A little of evrything...the most important thing given that you're already consuming adequate protein though is calories.  As long as you up the calories it shouldn't make much difference where the cals come from...as usual though just keep them coming from 'clean' foods though.

I know you said you can only train for 3 months so yes...keep bulking.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 21, 2003)

My 3 months are up and I am extremely happy with my gains!!! I was hoping to gain 10 pounds and ended up gaining *26 pounds!!!!* 

latest pics
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17091

final measurements
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=322518#post322518


----------

